# Steel Merckx sizing questions...



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I've been looking for a steel merckx (leader, corsa, anything sweet and smooth), but I'm not sure what size will be most appropriate for me. I'm not so familiar with Merckx geometry. I'm 6'0", have a 34" inseam and ride a 54cm Klein Quantum Race and an old 1980s 56cm Trek steel racer 560.  I am comfortable on both bikes. Both have a 56 c-c top tube length but have different handling and ride characteristics because of material and geometry... 

What size Merckx should I be looking for? Have the geometries changed over the past few years? I'm asking only because I'm not sure how different Merckx geometry will be from the above bikes. (Yeah, I don't remember the angles on my bikes except the Klein is quick and nimble.)

Here's one that's currently on sale:

top tube (center to center): 55 cm 
seat tube (center to center): 53 cm 
seat tube (center to top): 55 cm 
head tube: 12 cm

Too little for me?

Thanks guys!


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Merckx steel bikes tended to be made with a fairly long top tube relative to the seat tube. I did notice that my 1990 corsa and 2004 mx leader had different geometry, the newer one had a longer seat tube and head tube, while retaining same top tube.

You need to start with the top tube length. If you are not sure, best to figure it out before shopping.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*sizing*

The 55 sounds too small to me. I'm 5'11" with a 33" inseam if I remember correctly, and I ride a 57 cm Merckx. I tend to ride larger frames because I have neck issues and need to raise my handlebars to the max, so smaller frames with short head tubes just won't work. If I were you, however, I would get at least a 56 -- and more probably a 57 or 58.

Merckx frames tend to have relaxed seat tube angles, so the top tubes fit shorter than they might appear. My 57 Merckx has a 56.8 cm top tube with 72.5 seat tube angle and it fits nearly the same as the frame it replaced -- a 56 cm Gios with a 55 cm top tube, but steep seat tube angle (74). BTW, I think Kleins have steep seat tube angles, so a 56 cm top tube would probably be equivalent to a 57-57.5 in a Merckx or other frame with more relaxed angles.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

In a traditional double diamond frame with a horizontal top tube (non sloping) the frame sizing is determined by the length of the seat tube measured center to center beween the center of bottom bracket to the center of top tube. 
I am very similar to your size (6' and 32/33 inseam) and I ride a 58CM steel Merckx. 
A typical problem with a taller person riding smaller frames is that you can't get the handle bar high enough relative to the proper seat height!
How does your 1980s 56cm trek feel to you? What is your stem length and how long is your seat post exposed? How much height difference is between the top of your seat and the handlebar? Are you comfortable in your current position?
I suggest your take your 56cm trek to a local pro shop and get their opinion on the fit. This is also a classic scenario where buying from a local shop is worth the extra bucks. 



jeebus said:


> I've been looking for a steel merckx (leader, corsa, anything sweet and smooth), but I'm not sure what size will be most appropriate for me. I'm not so familiar with Merckx geometry. I'm 6'0", have a 34" inseam and ride a 54cm Klein Quantum Race and an old 1980s 56cm Trek steel racer 560. I am comfortable on both bikes. Both have a 56 c-c top tube length but have different handling and ride characteristics because of material and geometry...
> 
> What size Merckx should I be looking for? Have the geometries changed over the past few years? I'm asking only because I'm not sure how different Merckx geometry will be from the above bikes. (Yeah, I don't remember the angles on my bikes except the Klein is quick and nimble.)
> 
> ...


----------

